# Canon RT compatible Yongnuo trigger and flash announced



## AdamJ (Oct 1, 2013)

Those brazen plagiarists at Yongnuo are at it again. They're about to launch a Canon RT compatible trigger with an RT compatible flash to follow.

http://www.lightingrumours.com/new-yongnuo-triggers-flashes-fully-compatible-canon-rt-system-4728


----------



## RGF (Oct 1, 2013)

wonder if they will really work, or only sort of work


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 1, 2013)

Here I've debated an ST-E3-RT. Hmmm. We'll see.

Jim


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 1, 2013)

Excellent!
* USB port for FW updates
* AF assist light
Hopefuly yongnuo also implements wireless 2nd curtain sync and wireless reflector zoom control. And sell both the ST-E3-RT and a 600RT at half of canon's prices. And a 430RT on top.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought a pair of the yongnuo 622c... and they are supposed to both be transceivers, but evidently only one worked at ful capacity. I returned them and I'm getting a new set, but the lesson to be learned is make sure you trust the company you buy them from otherwise you will be stuck.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 1, 2013)

The pictures look fake!!!


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 1, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> The pictures look fake!!!



A crummy picture, maybe, but unlikely a fake. Guanchao Liang, quoted in the article, is Yongnuo's chief engineer, so the information is straight from the horse's mouth. Guanchao Liang seems like a nice guy - he takes the time to post helpful answers to people's queries on that website from time to time.

What amuses me is that they don't even bother to give this product a different name from Canon's!


----------



## ddl (Oct 3, 2013)

It would be nice if there was some receiver built as well to use older Canon ETTL but non-radio flashers.


----------



## Jamesy (Oct 3, 2013)

Seems like an interesting product. I am hopeful they will release more flashes compatible with this system and the 622's as you can mount a flash on camera with the 622's. I have four 622's, two 580exII's, one YN565 and one YN-568 and they all behave well together for the most part provided batteries are all topped up.

I have been very impressed with YN products in general, I started with the 301P triggers back in 2008 and for the money they were decent for a hobbyist. PW's were the standard back then and still are depending who you talk to but there are numerous alternatives these days.


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> wonder if they will really work, or only sort of work



I think flash & flash trigger is not really high tech anymore. Many companies are making compatible products for Canon and Nikon. I don't see why that won't work. The only concern is it QC. You know many China base companies' QC is not very good. Anyway, that's nice too see another choice for flash.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 3, 2013)

Interesting. If it all works together properly, kinda cool. Now if only they will make a receiver for previous 580/480 ETTL2 speedlites.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 3, 2013)

This is good news. 

Yongnuo's ST-E2 was actually superior to Canon's (rotating head, A-B:C compatibility, greater reach) but Canon crippled the 5DIII so it wouldn't work).

Before I switched to the 600 R-T, I had the the 622 Triggers and never had a problem with them. I was very impressed with the quality. 

I'm liking that another third-party manufacturer (like Sigma) is adding the ability to update firmware, which will make it harder for Canon to pull another 5DIII stunt. 

I agree, I wish they were offering a receiver. But then, I sold all my 580IIs so not much point for me now. I'll be interested in what their prices are. I wouldn't feel comfortable relying exclusively on Yongnuo strobes, but as a supplement or backup, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought that canon was encrypting the radio signal. Cracking the code is illegal in most countries in the world. If its not encrypted then emulating it might be OK. I do recall a bunch of Canon patents for the RT system.
I'd look for Canon to put a stop to it.


----------



## Eli (Oct 4, 2013)

The big question is, the price!


----------



## cliffwang (Oct 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I thought that canon was encrypting the radio signal. Cracking the code is illegal in most countries in the world. If its not encrypted then emulating it might be OK. I do recall a bunch of Canon patents for the RT system.
> I'd look for Canon to put a stop to it.



Cracking codes is illegal. However, that should be different stories for encryption.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 4, 2013)

Eli said:


> The big question is, the price!



Not for me. I value 100% reliability and guaranteed compatability more than any price difference. Loved my RF-602's but reverse engineering is a completely different challenge and a trap waiting to be filled.


----------

